# Research Shows Vaping Pharmaceutical Drugs Could Benefit Many



## Nailedit77 (25/3/16)

As vaping continues to become more and more mainstream — with celebrities openly vaping on the red carpet and the introduction of CBD oil for vaping kits in states where marijuana is legal — the uses of vaping is being thought of in some rather unique ways.

The first and foremost of these is pharmaceutical drugs.

An article that recently appeared in The Huffington Post mulls over the question of the efficacy of vaping pharmaceutical drugs, and what it could mean for patients and vapers as a whole. In fact, it has become more than just a thought. Many pharmaceutical companies are actively exploring the use of drugs within vaporizers right now.

But why would anyone want to vape drugs? It’s a good question. Think about it like this — vaping allows for drugs to enter the bloodstream faster, which in turn allows the drug to take effect quicker. It also eliminates the discomfort of having to take big pills or even to have injections done, ensuring that a patient receives their dose without much fuss.

Currently, the drug that is being vaped using standard vape kits is medical marijuana. Unlike smoking marijuana, vaping marijuana for medicinal purposes has no psychoactive effects on the system because the oil used for vaping purposes does not contain THC in large enough amounts to get that high most people feel from smoking marijuana.

And medicinal marijuana is known to treat pain, anxiety, depression, and insomnia, with effects being felt as early as 20 minutes after the first vaping sessions and can easily last 90 minutes.

But medicinal marijuana is just one application that is being considered. Another is epilepsy drugs. Alexza Pharmaceuticals, creator of epilepsy drugs, has just wrapped up a study to find out if inhaling their drug could prevent the onset of seizures faster than an injection or taking a pill. Early results are showing that it is more effective, but it will be a while before the full results are released to the public.

But while it may seem like great news to hear that some big pharmaceutical companies are thinking about taking the plunge into vaping applications for their drugs, there’s still a long way to go. The fight to have vaping accepted in the public eye is still in full swing, and there is another small matter that stands in the way — the FDA.

The FDA has jurisdiction over any drug in any form, and it takes around 12 years for a drug to be made for public consumption, even if it is just a new form of application, like vaping. That means that even though the public is discussing vaping applications for pharmaceutical drugs now, it will be at least a decade before any drug is released in vaping form.

However, the news is exciting. If pharmaceutical companies could be made to see the benefits of using vaping as a new and innovative way to sell their drugs, that would be one powerful ally for the vaping community. Keep your fingers crossed, and watch this space for more news as it develops.

Interesting read here, this could be a game changer for the vaping world

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/3/16)

Unfortunately due to previous propaganda there is negative stigma attached to cannabis in its various guises and said stigma rubs off on anything with the word vape in it.
However, if a common remedy like Vitamin C or migraine/headache relief were made available in vape form, then yes, as a transport mechanism it would benefit the vape community as well.


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/3/16)

Yea true, but this could be a game changer. Only time will tell


----------



## blujeenz (25/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Yea true, but this could be a game changer. Only time will tell


On a pedantic note... incorrect use of the words "game changer", the game is still vaping.
A "game changer" would be a change over to an entirely new transport system like a high pressure aerosol applied to the skin.
#justsaying

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/3/16)

I think its not a great idea cause I don't wanna be walking around and people labelling me as a stoner...
Devices of such sort should be different from the ones us vapers use .


----------



## blujeenz (25/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think its not a great idea cause I don't wanna be walking around and people labelling me as a stoner...
> Devices of such sort should be different from the ones us vapers use .



So color coded vape pens:
Green for cannabis
Yellow for nicotine
Brown for coffee

.

*NOT!
*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/3/16)

At the end of the day, if vaping can help people with illness and the intake of medicine. Where they normally could not swallow or inject themselves with their needed medication, in my book that is great step forward for all thanks to vape devices... In return, the vapers have given many a people a new way to intake their medication and to quit smoking.

I know this could brand vapers as stoners etc, but who is to say what would happen in the future. The media always find ways to bring out the negative in everything they publish.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> At the end of the day, if vaping can help people with illness and the intake of medicine. Where they normally could not swallow or inject themselves with their needed medication, in my book that is great step forward for all thanks to vape devices... In return, the vapers have given many a people a new way to intake their medication and to quit smoking.
> 
> I know this could brand vapers as stoners etc, but who is to say what would happen in the future. The media always find ways to bring out the negative in everything they publish.



For sure. If its medical related why not.
I guess we will never be able to stop folk if they use it for the wrong intention
And you right the media will always find ways to spin a story and sell it.
Hahaha - FUNNY STORY- the other day while driving I was dripping on my velocity and vaping away, a guy pulled up next to me and opens his window and says hey bud one hit is enough for the day and laughs... 
Its excited times in the vaping world and its awesome to be apart of all of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/3/16)

You need an oil rig to vape oil. CBD oil does not go in an e-cigarette. To say CBD has no effect on the brain is talking total KUK. No offence. It is psychoactive. 

An oil rig does not atomize in the same way at all. The pipe gets heated by blowtorch and the oil (or 'Shatter' as medical grade CBD extract is known) gets dropped on top.

Oil is a misnomer. CBD is a solid. In pure (i.e MEDICAL) form it is a sticky toffee like substance or at higher purity a honey-coloured glass-like substance. To get pure CBD is near impossible. To get HIGH CONCENTRATIONS is what the medical cats aim for. Not PURE. You will have THC in your CBD oil. On top of that a whole host of terpenes and esters And that is only the start.

I have a friend that actually works in the medical cannabis industry in Colorado. This information was gathered during a 5 minute Skype chat I set up in order to verify the information posted here. It seems your research is lacking.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/3/16)

Vaporising pharmaceuticals is a reality. It is called a NEBULISER. They vaporize using ultrasound. I own one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> You need an oil rig to vape oil. CBD oil does not go in an e-cigarette. To say CBD has no effect on the brain is talking total KUK. No offence. It is psychoactive.
> 
> An oil rig does not atomize in the same way at all. The pipe gets heated by blowtorch and the oil (or 'Shatter' as medical grade CBD extract is known) gets dropped on top.
> 
> ...


I found this on the net, whether its true or not.... its still an interesting subject


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (25/3/16)

Very interesting topic, this.

One of the issues (in the states, at least) will be domain "ownership". The courts dismissed vape gear as medical devices and the FDA is currently in the process of deeming them to be tobacco products. If this happens (most likely) and then vaping medicines becomes in vogue, there's would prolly be a right row over use regulation - a tobacco product with medical application versus a medical device with tobacco application.

The biggest issue for those directly affected by any of these rulings is use availability (and taxation, secondarily). Medical devices would likely need a prescription, for instance, which could greatly restrict our access to product.

In any event, there's still the danger that we (the baby) get thrown out with the bath water in any titanic battle between BT and BP for ownership.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

